# Condolences to those in Japan



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

There have been a series of earthquakes and tremors in Niigata prefecture, where the Aqua Design Amano headquarters are located:

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/asiapcf/10/24/japan.quake/index.html

My condolences to those living in this region.

Carlos


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

More tremors today.


----------

